
Steve Wozniak: Why I Love My Windows Phone 7.5  - boopsie
http://anewdomain.net/2012/04/26/apple-founder-inventor-steve-wozniak-why-i-love-my-windows-phone-7-5-fan/
======
justncase80
That's quite an unexpected endorsement.

